# Playstation 4 announced.....



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Coming out Christmas time! 

Ill be queuing up


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Pfft Xbox ftw


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

im still waiting for gta 5. Gonna be gooooood. lol


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Problem is lack of backwards compatibility. Not blown away by the various sharing options like helping your friends out or letting them spectate your game. Will hold off on buying it when it comes out


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

If the rumoured prices are anything to go by i'll be getting one. They seem quite reasonable in comparison to Sony console launch prices of the past.


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

AJ02 said:


> If the rumoured prices are anything to go by i'll be getting one. They seem quite reasonable in comparison to Sony console launch prices of the past.


What are these rumoured prices?


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Mullan said:


> What are these rumoured prices?


Reports suggest (and these aren't confirmed) there will be two models, one at around $429 and one at around $529. If those turn out to be accurate then going off the exchange rate and the price I remember getting my PS3 on launch day it should be a little cheaper.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Announced.........but not shown off. Very surprised they did an announcement before the product has been finalised.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> Announced.........but not shown off. Very surprised they did an announcement before the product has been finalised.


It's to get everyone wanting it and talking about it. If I got the money at the time I think il get one.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Will be waiting to see what happens haven't had a PlayStation in a long time and cant see one in the cabinet anytime soon


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I only ever play GT5 on the PS3, so I'll wait till that's out on the PS4 before I buy it... Somtime in 2017 I think


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Cant run ps3 games on it is annoying though


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

steview said:


> Pfft Xbox ftw


Agreed.

PS3 is only good as a big hard drive and a blue ray player.

The PS controller is sh1te beyond words, its waaay too light, the controls are not ergonomically pleasing or in the right place for where your hands would like them and the online gaming sucks ass.

I've had my SeXbox since it came out and its still going strong.

Kiss my teeth.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

AJ02 said:


> Reports suggest (and these aren't confirmed) there will be two models, one at around $429 and one at around $529. If those turn out to be accurate then going off the exchange rate and the price I remember getting my PS3 on launch day it should be a little cheaper.


but it's not just switch the currency and thats your price..

the ipad mini is $329 for the base model, which is about £216 at current exchange rates.
but the ipad mini base model here is £269

(these prices are from apple store site, both us and uk might be cheaper elsewhere.)


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah you have to add the extra VAT we have to pay here over the US prices. I can see it being around £325 and £400, maybe a tad more


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I stayed up to watch the big reveal online and it was really good, no mention of prices or even what the machine looks like but the demo's shown were truly stunning both in graphics and gameplay. Highlights include Deep Down, Watchdogs, Drive Club, Infamous: Second Son and this demo from Media Molecule showing off the PS4's creative side.

It'll be interesting to see what Microsoft show us after this.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Another fail by sony .. No price no model no launch date .. Like who calls a confrence with nothing to show? Complete failure


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Johnny_B said:


> Another fail by sony .. No price no model no launch date .. Like who calls a confrence with nothing to show? Complete failure


Not a fail, just a teaser, give them a break why don't you!

I guess your from the dark side?

I genuinely can't wait, when can I put my deposit down?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

SystemClenz said:


> Not a fail, just a teaser, give them a break why don't you!
> 
> I guess your from the dark side?
> 
> I genuinely can't wait, when can I put my deposit down?


Damn right im from the dark side  ill gove them a break when they give gamers what they want. And u can put down ur pre order as off 8am this morning


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> but it's not just switch the currency and thats your price..
> 
> the ipad mini is $329 for the base model, which is about £216 at current exchange rates.
> but the ipad mini base model here is £269
> ...


I didn't mean my original post to be a rumour of an exact price, just a rough idea of what sort of price its likely to be. My mistake seeing as i didn't make that clear in my original post. Hindsight ftw!

As far as the whole console war goes I've got no allegiance to either, owned both and both had their pros and cons. For me it'll just be a case of which gets released first, not a die hard fan of either.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> but it's not just switch the currency and thats your price..
> 
> the ipad mini is $329 for the base model, which is about £216 at current exchange rates.
> but the ipad mini base model here is £269
> ...


The US price *does not* include sales tax, which will vary from 0% to 11.725% (depending on the state, and any local surtaxes) - the UK price *includes* VAT @20%....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i remember the lies they told with the ps3 reguarding demos of what the graphics would be like etc,add to that they havent changed the ****ty playstation pad design.big conference for not a lot of info or reveals.my ps3 is a dust collector so theres no way i will be getting ripped off by buying it on release.

ps4 is all as bit "MEH!!!" for me.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

it was a typical sony playstation conference tbh filled with tech demos running on development kits. The dual shock 4 pad is still going to be uncomfortable to use and i find it strange at a console announcement they did not have an actual ps4 unit there to show what your spending your money on. Im waiting to see the pricing but it wont be cheap and it wont be under £300 like most people are saying. Rumours are that US prices are expected to be $429 and $529 which in games console just get changed to pounds. I think it will be more than £350 but under £600. But sony have to get the pricing right and hope people buy it as they are already losing money every year and cant sustain much more losses. It has a reasonably decent spec and hopefully Microsoft can pull similar or better out of the hat but now MS know what the Ps4 has under the hood i wonder if they are changing things for the next xbox


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/21/sony_announces_ps4_for_xmas

The specs do sound impressive but think I will stick to my PC for gaming, hardly use my PS3.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Are the specs impressive? Deca-Core x86 chips have been available for almost a couple years now. I would be interested to know how these compare with the current generation deca-core intel chips. Again 8GB of DDR5 - nothing really that advanced much of the rest is fairly PC typical.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Impressive for a computer? No. Computers will always have the edge seeing as the components can simply be upgraded once they become outdated. Impressive for console? Yes. But then again the next generation of console is always going to be impressive compared to its predecessor. I'm curious to see what Microsoft will do now regarding the next Xbox. Surely now Sony have announced a rough release window Microsoft won't be far behind.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bero said:


> PS1 - 1995
> PS2 - 2000
> Ps3 - 2006
> 
> ...


Quite impressed with my thoughts a few weeks ago, surprised they announced id so far ahead of time though.

I was not greatly impressed with the spec comparison - one online article saying it will be about twice as powerful as the PS3.....that will be 6 year old tech by the time the '4 arrives!

But as xbox360 got the jump last time as it was more affordable (IMHO) they're maybe not going for the 'super computer' they tried to sell the PS3 as. In a world of multi-use iProducts etc they're fighting their corner.....but I still think we'll see a marked decline in consoles. WiiU (worst named console ever, sounds like an add on rather than a new one) failing already......PS4 and next xbox to follow? Handhelds definitely days are numbered imho unless they can add major value and 'needed' to get the best out of a console. On the other hand if 4k takes off as the 'must have format' they could fly off the shelf as part of the reason, similar as teh PS3 being a blueray player.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Prefer my Atari :lol:


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Not impressed, also stayed to watch it. Ready for the Microsoft conference with rumours being in March? Then make a decision then.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Shop to have it available to preorder with a price of £400.
The only use my ps3 gets now is as a bluray player, so I doubt I'll be buying one when its released.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Am i right in saying that i have read that the ps4 will not be able to play any ps3,2,1 games on it? seems a odd thing for sure!?


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Am i right in saying that i have read that the ps4 will not be able to play any ps3,2,1 games on it? seems a odd thing for sure!?


Seems to be the case atm, have to buy them online store mate

I was annoyed at first but tbh when i got my ps3 i never touched any of my ps2 games again haha

_GAME are taking pre orders already with 25% ps3 trade in discount_


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Am i right in saying that i have read that the ps4 will not be able to play any ps3,2,1 games on it? seems a odd thing for sure!?


Can understand it's a problem for some but I wouldn't think of it as 'odd'. AFAIK when the original backwards compatible PS3 was released it was sold at a loss due to the cost of the tech needed to play the previous generations games. From a manufacturers point of view it's illogical to sell a product which isn't making you any money. If I end up getting a PS4 i'll be hanging on to my PS3 for a while then inevitably getting rid, problem solved :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

LukeWS said:


> Seems to be the case atm, have to buy them online store mate
> 
> I was annoyed at first but tbh when i got my ps3 i never touched any of my ps2 games again haha
> 
> _GAME are taking pre orders already with 25% ps3 trade in discount_


As long as you don't have to give them ANYTHING upfront. Game is not in the most stable financial position!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup I would be very warey of putting any money upfront for the console unless it was with someone very stable like John Lewis. I wouldn't go near GAME.

If you were going under it would be a very clever way of trying to get the balance sheets sorted a bit more before pulling the plug. The deposit might also then be less than the £100 you need to get the protection from credit cards


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Agreed with you both, I don't bother pre-ordering anything through game anymore that needs a deposit. Was one of the lucky few to have GTA 5 on pre order from last year before they started charging a £5 deposit, which I'm fairly sure is non refundable... If they go belly up there could be a lot of unhappy customers. I'd play it safe and pre-order through someone like Amazon or ShopTo (having used them many times before you might even get lucky and have it shipped early receiving it before official release date)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i personally think that they sacrificed the console war to win the blu ray versus hd dvd war.my ps2 was the best console i ever owned,but the ps3 was just a let down for me.im all about the xbox now


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i agree^^ PS2/1 had more innovative games for me.Nowadays they just churn out the same old ****e imo.Better graphics maybe but i'm more interested in gameplay.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I must say I will not be getting a PS4, have had the 1 2 and 3 but to be honest I now use my PC for gaming. The online gaming is much better and the graphics look better even on my GTX560....GTX 670 coming soon!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Grommit said:


> PS3 is only good as a big hard drive and a blue ray player.
> 
> The PS controller is sh1te beyond words, its waaay too light, the controls are not ergonomically pleasing or in the right place for where your hands would like them and the online gaming sucks ass.
> 
> Kiss my teeth.


:lol:

Spot on:thumb: I've just traded my year old and completely mint ps3 in as it ended up collecting dust and taking up space, My xbox gets more use,
Never got on with the controller and can't understand why they still haven't changed it,
Online play is rubbish compared to Xbox.

Hate to say it but I think Sony are really going to have to pull there socks up and blow people's minds because Microsoft have been slowly sinking them for a while now on all fronts of the console battle,the new Xbox could deepen that further.

I Definatly won't be buying the ps4.


----------

